# [ANZEIGE] PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Ryzen 7 5800X und RTX 3070 für 2.000 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Ryzen 7 5800X und RTX 3070 für 2.000 Euro*

						Wie sieht der beste Gaming PC für 2000 Euro aus und wie läuft dieser in aktuellen Spielen wie Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War oder dem neuen Flight Simulator?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Ryzen 7 5800X und RTX 3070 für 2.000 Euro*


----------



## Blowfeld (18. April 2021)

Finde es amüsant, dass der Artikel



> PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Ryzen 7 5800X und RTX 3070 für 2.299 Euro​



heißt, man dann zu einem Artikel umgeleitet wird der 



> Bester 2.000-Euro-Gaming-PC für 2021​



heißt und einen, wenn man den 2000€ PC bestellen will, auf eine externe Website mit dem im Hauptartikel beworben 2.299 Euro schickt. Wilde Reise


----------



## RX480 (19. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mal auf den Button *2000€-PC* geklickt und die Weiterleitung funzte.

spassenshalber
1. ein paar Komponenten gewechselt bei selbem Preis 3600er Ram+2TB+5800x3D@h2o+6800xt
2. NichtPCGH Konfig z.Vgl., dann preiswerter mit R5600+6800xt

edit:
3. 5800X + 6900XTXH für 1987€ zum Selberbauen, falls man das Budget ausschöpfen und max.Fps möchte


----------

